# Cleaning Ears



## debbiekay (Mar 7, 2019)

One of Sophie’s ears looks a little pink inside. What does anyone use to clean ears? Anybody have a home recipe for an ear wash?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pink inside probably means an infection, not just needing cleaning. I’d see a vet.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ricky was sent home with us from a breeder with a stage 3 ear infection (stage 4 being the worst). Ricky had been examined by the breeder's Vet just a week before and was given a clean bill of health. After 3 or 4 days in our house, we took him to our Vet because he was constantly scratching at his ear and also, it smelled bad. Our Vet was very critical of the other Vet because he said it usually took a month for an ear infection to reach stage 3. He said Ricky's health inspection had not been done thoroughly. He put Ricky on antibiotics for a week and directed us to use Epi-Otic ear cleaner on a daily basis during that week. That fixed Ricky right up a week later.

Our Vet recommended we continue to use the Epi-Otic on a monthly basis as a prophylactic, which we have done ever since. Ricky tolerates it well. You squeeze a few drops directly into each ear canal and them massage the ear duct between the ear and mouth until you hear a "squishing" sound, to make sure the cleaner is well distributed into the duct. Ricky gets a cookie after the treatment.

Havanese can be prone to ear infections because of long hair at the ear canal opening. Like Karen, I suggest you take your dog to the Vet for an examination and treatment. Ear infections can be nasty and should be treated immediately.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## RedSoxFan (Aug 22, 2017)

Advice given by our vet is similar but not exact. Truffles had a pink ear that began to smell. Was told to buy the Epi Optic and put on cotton pad and clean ear but do not put drops in ear canal. Did this and it did not get better. Decided to place drops in canal and squish around and clean. Did this several times and smell cleared for one day but no improvement. As it kept getting worse and irritated and bad smell.

Vet took a look a few days later and prescribed a 1 treatment antibiotic that cleared her up straight away. Vet said I should not have placed drops in canal as it probably made it worse. She recommends only cleaning ear with pad and never placing drops down canal as it’s a breeding ground and won’t dry properly. Odd because I’ve seen videos and read a lot of advice to place drops in canal and squish. Vet was insisting I never do this. 

Have been cleaning the same problem ear once a month. Fair amount of wax each time. Odd it’s only her right ear. Left never seems to have a problem. Now just required maintenance and smell is gone and she’s not scratching and it’s normal color.


----------

